# Itunes Match et Apple Music nécéssaires ?



## Rollmops (18 Août 2020)

Bonsoir à tous   

Est-ce qu'il faut étre abonné à Itunes Match on Apple Music pour trouver les musiques téléchargés sur le Mac *et* sur l'Ipad ?
En effet j'ai des morceaux sur le Mac qui ne figurent pas au l'Ipad…


----------



## moderno31 (22 Août 2020)

Hello,
Pour moi ce sont 2 modèles d'usages différents.
Quand tu es abonné à Music, tu paies un abonnement annuel et tu accèdes à toutes les musiques que tu veux, sans notion de téléchargement, dispatching sur tous tes appareils. Tu peux avoir des favoris et listes musicales

iTunes Match que j'utilise depuis bien près de 10 ans correspond mieux à mon besoin, J'achète mes albums, et je le retrouve sur tous mes appareils avec iTunes Match. Par an, je n'achète pas toujours 100 eur de musique. 2020 j'ai dépensé 32 eur. Cela est plus économique.

Ce service passe par iCloud. *Il me sembleiCloud assez susceptible avec les OSX à jour ou pas trop anciens*. Si ton iPad n'est plus supporté je doute que cela ne fonctionnera pas. J'ai vu le cas avec des vieux iPads ou iPhone...


----------



## Rollmops (22 Août 2020)

Merci
En fait je posais la question pour les échanges de morceaux entre le Mac et l’Ipad.
Entre-temps je me suis rendu compte qu’il fallait sélectionner Musique dans Itunes pour que tous les morceaux soient synchronisés quand on a relié l’Ipad et le Mac.
Une synchro simple semble ne pas suffire.
Donc l’avantage d’Itunes Match sert à synchroniser tous les appareils mais est-ce que ça veut dire y compris les appareils non-Apple ?


----------



## ze_random_bass (27 Août 2020)

Rollmops a dit:


> Donc l’avantage d’Itunes Match sert à synchroniser tous les appareils mais est-ce que ça veut dire y compris les appareils non-Apple ?



Bonjour,

Apple Music est disponible sur Google Play : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apple.android.music&gl=FR par contre, je ne sais pas s'il intègre iTunes Match, mais normalement oui. 
J'utilise Apple Music depuis plusieurs années. Il y a la possibilité quasi infinie du streaming mais aussi une synchro complète avec ta bibliothèque iTunes existante. La grosse contrainte est qu'à partir du moment où tu crées une playlist depuis Apple Music sur iPhone ou iPad, tu ne peux plus créer tes playlist sur iTunes. En fait Apple Music devient prioritaire sur tout.

a+


----------

